# Picky Eater



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought that I would start keeping a journal about Dovahkiin's picky eating. I'm trying to get him started on Omega One Betta Pellets instead of only frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp. 

In short: things aren't going too well. This is the second night, in a row, I've tried feeding him pellets. I dropped a pellet in and he watched it float into some of the plants. Then he just looked at me like I was crazy for even trying. 

Maybe tomorrow night will be different....only time will tell. Maybe we can curb this picky-ness.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

my betta is picky too he will only eat live foods. try different types of food.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I've tried every type of worm looking thing, but he won't eat a pellet-like food. I need him to get the nutrients from the pellets, though!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

No luck this morning with the pellets. Nor this evening. -sigh-

I gave in and fed him frozen red worms....I didn't know what else to do...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Again....he turned his nose up this morning...-sigh-

I'm continuing to alter feedings of the frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp...


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had the same problem with my bettas when I was switching from flakes to pellets. I never gave in and eventually they learned to accept it and now they beg for the pellets


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I would be more adamant, but after two days of his hunger strike, I came home to him having bite marks on his fins. No no no. Can't have that.


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did you try waiting for him to come to the surface by you to beg for food and then give him the pellet? Mine were used to ther foat floating so it kinda threw them for a huge loop when all of a sudden it sunk. So I would have to wait until I had his ful attention and then I would drop the pellet in and he would usually chase after it cause he wanted to know what it was lol and that's how I got him used to eating them.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea. He goes this thing where he looks at me and nudges his face to the surface about two or three times. That's his way of him telling me that he's hungry. Except that when I put a pellet in, he looks at it, looks at me, and then looks away from it. :BIGweepy:

I WENT OUT AND BOUGHT OMEGA ONE AND EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

You could either soak it in garlic juice or buy NLS, (new life spectrum) which is already soaked in garlic juice. This makes food WAY more appealing, they can hardly resist!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to try that. I need to take care of this fin rot first....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Please explain this. Seriously, I am in aww. I thought I'd one up the garlic juice by getting an actual garlic clove. I rubbed his pellet all up in this thing. What does this fish do? He just stares at it, looks at me, AND LITERALLY STICKS HIS NOSE UP AT IT. This fish. Seriously.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

IT'S A SUCCESS!!!! All of my bettas are eating Omega One as of last night. I am SO happy it is crazy.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed my fish Omega One. I love this brand and its one of the highest quality out there. Fantastic to hear that he is eating!


----------

